# mold in hydration bladder



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pulled my hydration bladder out of the frig today (had been in there for a month as I am recovering from surgery and forgot it was in the bottom drawer) and found that there were spots of mold in the fold over seal area on the fill mouth. Its an Osprey brand bladder. 

Prior to surgery I was riding at least 4 times a week so I would keep it full and in the frig for the next ride.

I emptied the water and used cuetips and bleach to wipe down the fill mouth/fold area as best as I could but some of the creases where the fold and the sides are sonic "welded" there appears to be mold there too but can't get a cuetip in there due to how tight it is. Bladder is hanging on the dryer rack now. 

Any suggestions to get the mold out of the hard to reach places? I'm thinking about just filling it with a diluted bleach solution and letting it sit then rinse real well. Sound good or do I need a new bladder?

I'm clear to start riding again next week.

Thanks
J-


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

To my knowledge bleach may not successfully kill spores. I don't really have any foolproof ways to clean it but nuking it may successfully kill the mold from proliferating. With that I'd wager most people's water bladders have some mold in them.


----------



## robbnj (Jul 19, 2013)

Bleach'll kill the mold, but it often takes mechanical "persuasion" to make it separate from the surface it has grown on.
Depending on where it is, you may try a salt, crushed ice, and water slurry in the bag. Shake it real well to break the spores away from the bag, then rinse it out well.
Repeat as needed.


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cool thanks guys. I do have a long brush that should where it needs to get too.

J-


----------



## robbnj (Jul 19, 2013)

Toilet bowl brush not recommended


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

robbnj said:


> Toilet bowl brush not recommended


Toilet bowl brush is fine, just make sure its first use is in the bladder after you purchase it from the store


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

robbnj said:


> Bleach'll kill the mold, but it often takes mechanical "persuasion" to make it separate from the surface it has grown on.
> Depending on where it is, you may try a salt, crushed ice, and water slurry in the bag. Shake it real well to break the spores away from the bag, then rinse it out well.
> Repeat as needed.


Yep. Somewhere I read diluted bleach followed by vinegar followed by baking soda. Apparently, the idea is the bleach kills, the vinegar neutralizes the bleach, the baking soda neutralizes the vinegar, fizzes a little, and supplies the abrasive slurry to get the black spots out of the nooks and crannies. Worked fine for me and had minimal bleach funk after the first rinse. Keep rinsing, of course.

And of these materials, it seemed like the baking soda was the most important. At least the spots didn't go away until it was added and shaken around. Works well in bottles and valves too.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have had this happen a couple of times. I used vinegar only. Never a problem.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

I like using Efferdent tablets :thumbsup: Leaves it minty fresh!



****


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

J-


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Use the baby bottle brush cleaner.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Bleach kills. I use 10% solution, swish it around and let it site for 20 minutes. Then rise well. 

You can use bleach to sanitize drinking water in an emergency situation by adding six drops to a gallon of water and letting it sit over night. It tastes a little like drinking pool water, but it's OK.


----------



## Ridin Slow (Dec 18, 2018)

the-one1 said:


> Toilet bowl brush is fine, just make sure its first use is in the bladder after you purchase it from the store


Now you tell me! LOL!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

You're suppose to rinse out the bleach!!??

'Born to ride!'


----------



## bholio2 (Oct 21, 2013)

I store mine in the freezer, not the fridge.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

bleach and let sit full no air bubbles
for a few days 

nothing can live

then rinse 3 times. any bleach aftertaste ? harmless, go ride


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ you don't need a few days. Swish it around for 10 minutes and it'll do the trick. Bleach can degrade some plastics so long term exposure is best avoided. Yeah, low concentrations that remain after rinsing are harmless. In a pinch, you can use bleach to sterilize drinking water. A few drops per quart left over a 1/2 hour is the usual prescription.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

bholio2 said:


> I store mine in the freezer, not the fridge.


Same here


----------

